

Binary Marble Adding Machine - TriinT
http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html

======
jacquesm
wow... while you're at that site have a look at this:

<http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/organ/organ.html>

An organ built almost completely out of wood.

~~~
karanbhangui
Be careful, it's so easy to get lost looking around in that site. My roommate
from last term and I spent many precious hours the night before finals on it,
instead of studying :P

I'm proud that such a talented person graduated from the school I attend.

